# FAQ Eavestrouging



## Toronto021 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello guys,

I am new to this site. I'm eavestrough, soffit/fascia and siding installer. On my website I have put together a list of frequently asked questions related to eavestroughing and I wanted to share that with everyone:
http://www.dvcaluminum.com/eavestroughing.htm

Not being very knowledgeable about roofing, I am sure I will be able to learn a lot on this forum :thumbup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site.

Guttering and siding are typical areas that many of us Roofers also get into.

Ed


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup we do roofs mainly but also gutters, soffits, fascias..


----------

